# DDR Breeder



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to add a DDR/ east german working line to my household. I currently train in schutzhund and dabble in barn hunt so I have experience in the field. I have a 5 year old doberman but he's been diagnosed with DCM which is cutting his time with me short. I would like to have a puppy by the end of the year to help with the grief when he passes.
I would like titled in schutzhund and health tested parents. Preferably either black or bicolor without preference in coat length, I would consider a sable if it was long coat. I would like strong nerves because I do travel and like to take them with me when possible. I'm not expecting outgoing as I know that's not the breed but I don't want a dog cowering underneath the table at a restaurant. A good off switch in the house would also be nice. I would like to stay under 3k, if anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated and I know it's a very particular list but this is hopefully the last dog I will be getting for a while.

Edited to add: I'm also open to crosses or west german lines that have a good off switch


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Where are u located? Why DDR? If you want to title in Schutzhund I wouldn't think that a DDR would be the best choice!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a big one. The biggest, blackest, sable you can find.


----------



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm in Fl but I don't mind shipping. My friend has a DDR and she's very sweet with a quick on switch, but she settles nicely in the house after she is worked. The few czech lines I've met seem to be wound pretty tight, but the ones I've met come from the same line.

My friends dog is also an import from Germany and I love her smaller size, she's around 60lbs


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I would think you’d want West German if you want to title in sports work. They come in bi-color, too. 😉


----------



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

Well aware west german come in bicolor as well. The ones I've met seem to not have that off switch and have issues settling in the house. We have a tjaernshaget shepherd at club and I don't see her having any issues titling and she's mostly DDR. I love Dennis's dogs, It's just the shipping cost from Germany is unpredictable between 1000-1500 euros, there also isn't a litter due for a bit. I've also seen some Shraderhaus DDR lines perform well and I have been looking to them, but I was seeing if there was anyone I was overlooking.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

East German dogs have a reputation for being less biddable and having low prey drive. Those characteristics make them more difficult and less fun to train. They all aren’t like that, but where there’s smoke there’s fire. You can find west German dogs with off switches. Most of the better dogs I have met are Czech/ west German crosses. You can title East German dogs obviously, I just wouldn’t expect to win at a high level with one. Just out of curiosity, have you talked to your training director about helping you? All the the ones I’ve met have a lot of contacts and can find you whatever kind of dog you want at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

907to407 said:


> Well aware west german come in bicolor as well. The ones I've met seem to not have that off switch and have issues settling in the house.


I have a WGWL pup, almost 14 months now, and he has a beautiful off switch. He’s so good at settling in the house that he completely stopped needing a crate around 8 months. Granted, he’s not as driven as a sport dog would need to be, but his breeder’s lines are known for being well-adjusted in the house and also do IGP. I think you’ve been in contact with the wrong west German line dogs. But if you’re really set on DDR, that’s fine too!


----------



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> East German dogs have a reputation for being less biddable and having low prey drive. Those characteristics make them more difficult and less fun to train. They all aren’t like that, but where there’s smoke there’s fire. You can find west German dogs with off switches. Most of the better dogs I have met are Czech/ west German crosses. You can title East German dogs obviously, I just wouldn’t expect to win at a high level with one. Just out of curiosity, have you talked to your training director about helping you? All the the ones I’ve met have a lot of contacts and can find you whatever kind of dog you want at a more reasonable price.


We're a smaller club and all really close. Alot of the dogs there are actually the offspring of the dogs she has and she always takes her dogs back so we see some occasionally and puppy owners pop into training from time to time. I know if I told her I was looking she would probably offer me one of her puppies free of charge, and I don't want to offend her by turning her down. I also haven't told anyone about my dogs condition yet because it usually winds up with me bawling. I'm open to west lines as long as they have a good nerves and settle well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

easy trainable DDR line dogs are the exception, not the rule.....I started with one who was almost all DDR and it was quite a journey....I would never ever get a pure DDR bred dog again.....good looking, yes, not prey monsters for sure ....but I have found a combo of DDR, Czech, Belgian and WG kennel lines to be the most balanced and enjoyable to work with. I have had 5 generations of dogs from that original DDR and worked to keep them balanced in drives with prey and aggression/fight drive and true protective characters.

Lee


----------



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

I had heard of wolfstraum but couldn't find a webpage for you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

907to407 said:


> I had heard of wolfstraum but couldn't find a webpage for you!


The website is gone I think. There is a very active Facebook page.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Schraderhaus for sure if you must have a DDR line dog. I have a male in my local Am. Schutzhund club that is from her - good ball and food drive.

I know Blackthorn just bred her full DDR female (Blackthorn's Vida Loca) to a male named Judah vom Boeselager who has his P1 and APA1 (American KNPV title). Pregnancy isn't confirmed yet, though, as she was bred last week. She also has a full DDR female co-owned (BH/VT with plans for more when COVID allows) in upstate NY with plans to breed her to another DDR male in the fall/winter. Her Facebook group is the best way to stay up to date.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

907to407 said:


> Well aware west german come in bicolor as well. The ones I've met seem to not have that off switch and have issues settling in the house. We have a tjaernshaget shepherd at club and I don't see her having any issues titling and she's mostly DDR. I love Dennis's dogs, It's just the shipping cost from Germany is unpredictable between 1000-1500 euros, there also isn't a litter due for a bit. I've also seen some Shraderhaus DDR lines perform well and I have been looking to them, but I was seeing if there was anyone I was overlooking.


Mine has an off switch. He settles nicely in the house. I think that comes down to breeders and lines of dogs more so than DDR vs West German.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My boy is half west and half East. I love this combo he has an awesome off switch in the house but we taught him “your done” when it’s time to chill. Yes, if allowed he will pester you to play but this was not allowed. Play was on my terms not his. He has drive for days and will never give up in training. He has a cue “ ready” when it’s time to work. 
He was free to roam the house at 6mo old, no training just who he is. 
For me it’s all about the personality of the dog as well as training and setting boundaries.


----------



## 907to407 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the input I've reached out two a few breeders with mixed lines so hopefully I hear good news.


----------

